# Need help deciding on a breeder



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi

Im getting my first gs soon am very excited. Ive decided on a breeder. I went to the breeder had a very good experience there but i realised I haven't herd from anyone about this breeder does anyone have any info? has anyone had any experience with them or have gotten a dog from them? Even if you haven't herd of them how do they look? they are called Ruperon in Ossening ny

Ruperon German Shepherds - Westchester, NY


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

This is a breeder of German Shepherds involved in AKC conformation primarily. The dogs are pretty much all shown in AKC conformation show (stacked) photos. The website does not include health testing information such as certifications of hips, elbows, eyes, etc. I would just ask and, if they have been showing and breeding for 40 years at the level that they have, they almost certainly have the OFA certifications and other required genetic testing, but just have not inlcuded them with the individual dog's website information. I also liked seeing the sheep herding photos and the obedience photos too. 

Welcome to the Board!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't see any pedigrees or OFA Info. Do you have the pedigree on the litter your puppy is to come from?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the board. I highly recommend Steve Hong: *Welcome to the Frontpage*


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

I did go there and forgot to ask for pedigree and any health certification but i did meet all the dogs (around 8) and the future litters parents they were all beautiful and friendly and the breeder told me she does have health certifications and she told me about the dogs bloodlines seemed very good


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Are you interested in American showlines? Cause that's what these are. Some of them do have obedience titles, which is good.

Some of the dogs look to have soft ears.

Is this correct ear set?









And maybe this is a bad picture, but this looks ghastly...









Anyway, other than personal preference in looks, I don't see any red flags popping up.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome!
Those are definitely American show line GSDs. I don't know much about them, so I won't comment on the dogs themselves. I suppose the first question to ask would be what you intend for your German Shepherd to do? Are you looking for a pet and companion with not much past that avenue, or are you looking to possibly eventually compete in a venue?


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't plan on competing and I'm a college student without many responsibilities and I plan on having this dog as a companion who goes everywhere with me


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

I found another breeder that looks good any thoughts?

New York German Shepherds Breeders NY German Shepherd Puppies For Sale


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would really encourage you to look around this site a little more in the what to look for in a breeder posts. I would not even give the link you posted above a second glance.

They are using service dog and therapy dog as promotion for breeding stock. And for the record, there is no such thing as a "certified service dog" as there are no national certifications in this country, so in the parts of the website that they say that; it's not accurate at best and misleading at worst. Keep looking.

You are also looking at two completely different types (bloodlines) of dogs, so you definitely - at the very least - will want to narrow down a bit better the type you're after.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Does the breeder you pick have to be within driving distance, or are you open to having one shipped? I can think of at least 3 other breeders that I would want a puppy from (although I have narrowed it down to one for my next GSD pup) that are awesome...but you'd most likely have to have 2 shipped...one would be in driving distance...just about 4-5 hours from you.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

If you like American Showlines, PM GSDGunner on this forum and ask who her breeder is. She has a phenomenal dog.


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey I think if i can find a good breeder in driving distance than i will go with that


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love that you are taking your time and doing your research. With this a 12 or more year commitment, it's key to do it right! Plus with so many health and temperment issues in the breed it's vital to get a responsible breeder.

Have you have a chance to (click this ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html ) check out that site. It's full of information that helps us be more knowledgeable to the best breeders will consider selling us their better dogs!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's in driving distance to you?? i would be very open
about how many miles i'm willing to drive for a pup.



zevy said:


> Hey I think if i can find a good breeder in driving distance than i will go with that


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

doggiedad said:


> what's in driving distance to you?? i would be very open about how many miles i'm willing to drive for a pup.


Truthfully, me too. Like I've Bretta flown out to me and GloryB got shuttled out by another new puppy owner. Neither time was I able to get to the breeders at all! But I trusted the breeder, went thru all the 'How to find a Responsible Breeder' criteria and so everything worked out just fine.


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Maggie I'm actually doing allot to prepare for my first shepherd. I have already read four books on dogs and german shepherds in particular. and driving distance for me would be up to two maybe three hours and i live in rockland county in NY.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Have you have a chance to (click this ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html ) check out that site. It's full of information that helps us be more knowledgeable to the best breeders will consider selling us their better dogs!


 
Click on that link ! :wild:

In conjunction with the books you have those are great links with pictures/videos and examples of what we should be looking for. Current info to.

The BEST breeders are the ones we want to use. And they may not even sell their puppies to someone who hasn't done their homework. Since they aren't in it for the $$$ but for the love of the breed, their goal is to find the best home for all their puppies. And if it doesn't work they will ALWAYS take that puppy back so they never add to the shelter/rescue situation.

THOSE are the breeders I give my money to, the ones who have as one of their goals to KNOW they aren't adding to the overpopulation of pets in the USA!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I would highly recommend you do some research and figure out what lines you are interested in getting a dog from. Each line is going to offer you a slightly different look in your dog. The drives and temperaments are going to be slightly different. And each individual line exceeds in different venues. If this dog is just going to be a pet that won't be terribly important. But its important to know the background of the lines to decide what kind of pet you want. 

You have chosen two breeders who breed two vastly different lines, and both offer different things. The second breeder you asked about I wouldn't recommend going to for multiple reasons.

this link will show you some of the differences along with descriptions of the differences between lines.
http://www.shawlein.com/the-gsd/the-gsd-family/


----------



## zevy (Oct 10, 2011)

Great links thanks


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Freestep said:


> And maybe this is a bad picture, but this looks ghastly...


I don't know anything about conformation, so this is an honest curiosity question. Why is this picture ghastly?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It's really not a "ghastly" puppy.......it simply is a puppy with alot (extreme) rear angulation....which may be less desirable to many enthusiasts.
It may or may not be "close" in the rear also at this age.
The puppy does extend his/her rear legs back pretty far...so it does not show (in the pic) that it is soooo effected by the rear angulation, that is looks "hoppy" or "wobbly".
This is obviously an American Bloodline puppy.....so I cannot comment on whether it is "common" or not.....but from what I have seen in other pics of the same bloodlines and age....it does not look much different.
Not all American Bloodlines grow up to have "ghastly" rears...just as many WGSL don't either.
Experienced breeders in these bloodlines would be able to comment or educate further.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

My guess is because the dog is walking on its hocks.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Driving distance is good, but don't make that your prime concern.

Choose your breeder on the importance the place on health and temperament.

Watch out for those that just talk a good game but cannot back up with proof.

Personally would avoid a breeder that has lots of litters at one time.

Ask for referrals and follow up on those. Ask which vet the use and call to see what you might learn there.

Don't be shy about questions. This pup will be with you for years and you will be paying for a lot of expensive care even with a healthy dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lakl said:


> I don't know anything about conformation, so this is an honest curiosity question. Why is this picture ghastly?


Look at the right rear leg! It just looks... WRONG. Almost like it's broken. And he's walking on his left rear hock.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Freestep...I'm not saying that it is correct or pretty.....just that it *can* be because of extreme angulation. This can be *common* in some bloodlines.....that's why I said perhaps others with more experience with those particular lines can comment & educate on it.
Even with the WGSL...we have to be careful (_myself included_) with the rear angulation in our dogs and lines.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahhh...yes, definitely walking on the hocks. The right rear leg is not as obvious to me, but I have much to learn. Could this be a picture angle or awkward age type of thing that makes the rear leg look off?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry , I have to disagree Robin , to my eye this is ghastly . Extreme is not good. This is to the point of function being interfered with . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Carmen......there's no need to disagree.....I too think that extreme is no good....so we both agree.
What I'm simply saying is....this particular puppy looks to be of a particular bloodline where this type of "rear angulation" can be common.
Because I'm not familiar enough (so I don't judge other people's dogs) from this type of bloodline....I don't know what is considered ok or not....or how the puppy will finish growing.
I may not like or even consider a dog/puppy from particular lines because of it's looks, because of personal preference.....but I do not condemn their dogs.
*Ghastly* is not a term that I would personally use to describe someone else's dog....especially when they did not *ask* for a critique.
Extreme is bad for anything...which could also include the "lack of angles" in the breed......and yet, people (enthusiasts) would insist that it is perfectly acceptable and correct. 
I've seen "ghastly"...puppies that could barely walk...let alone run/gait like the one pictured......extreme at it's most.
*Thats the point I was trying to make.*


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You may want to contact Jody Potter
Dog Obedience with Jody Potter

She has very few litters, but is very knowledgeable about bloodlines, produces very stable dogs, and is a great person. She should be having a litter soon.

Unfortunately, NY in general seems to be a black hole of good breeders.


----------

